# IMPORTANT: Can a goat breed twice ???



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Could a goat be bred and pregnant and be bred again ???? Could she give birth to kids of different sizes (big difference)???? Is that even possible ???
My goat gave birth to one HUGE fully developed kid and I saw two little round (maybe developing kids??) .... I am just wondering .. AND is it possible that after she passes the 
placenta or afterbirth; she could STILL have a kid inside???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

It is possible for a goat to have a baby inside after she passes one baby.  They can abort one and have another still inside.  Usually the doe will die in that case.  Sometimes a goat will deliver a kid, prematurely and then a week or two later have a live kid but that is VERY rare.   Once in a while a doe will have too many and will drop one or two very early and will go on to deliver twins or triplets just fine.  (Also rare.)

Yours passed three (it sounds like.)  They can also have one develop and the second (and sometimes a third) will not develop.  So they will pass more than one placenta and only have one kid.  Like yours did.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 19, 2011)

To be certain, it may be a good idea to get her ultrasounded by a vet. That way you know exactly if there is something in there or not, such as a live kid, retained placenta, etc. because it does sound like your doe is going through an unusual situation.


----------

